# reptile rehoming service



## sharmanreptiles (May 2, 2010)

here at sharman's reptiles we provide a free rehoming service of reptiles we house any reptiles.please email me and get the right home for ur beloved reptiles


----------



## 2fast (May 10, 2010)

Can you tell me what reptiles you have currently and what you require for adoption


----------



## 2fast (May 10, 2010)

Can you tell me what reptiles you have currently and what you require for adoption


----------



## sharmanreptiles (May 2, 2010)

hi i rehome reptiles al repts as i love all of them i rehome to keep i only sell the ones i have breed none of my rehomes will be bred .


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

so have you any babies availiable?
sophie


----------

